# Great Northwest Arkansas Train Show Feb 26, 2011



## Jerrys RR (Jun 28, 2010)

The 8th Annual *Great* *Northwest* Arkansas *Train* *Show* will be held on Feb 26, *2011*, to be announced later, in Bentonville, AR

http://railroadclubsugarcreek.org/n...s3_005.htm

The Ozark Garden Railway Society may have additional information on the show.


http://www.ogrs.org/

This has been a very nice local show in the past and I expect it to be another show worth going to.

This all the information I have found about it so far.

If anyone has additional information please feel free to post it.

Jerry


----------



## Jerrys RR (Jun 28, 2010)

I phoned Bill Wright and he confirmed that the show will be at the same place as last year. He will be updating their web site later today.

The following is from last year and it sounds like the same info will apply this year:

*Event Hours - *9am - 4pm 


*Location - *

*Venue - *Clarion Hotel & Convention Center

*Address - *211 SE Walton Blvd 
*City, State - *Bentonville, Arkansas 




*Contact Name - *Bill Wright
*Phone # - *479-426-1544 
*Contact Email - *[email protected]
*Website - *www.railroadclubsugarcreek.org 



I also called the Clarion Hotel (479) 464-4600 and confirmed that they have Train Show rates again this year.

Jerry


----------



## Terry Jackson (Jan 4, 2008)

Wanda and I will be there helping Bruce and Mitch and Chris with the live steam layout.
PS the senior citizen rate is less than the show discount


----------



## Terry Jackson (Jan 4, 2008)

Great show.


----------

